# Lost Ski Area: Innsbrook, NY



## NYDrew (Feb 20, 2006)

So as soon as I have some free time, I'm going to hike the lost ski area in Binghamton.  Just found out about it, it was called Innsbrook and had 500' vertical!!! (thats alot for this area).  It was a fully fleged medium sized day ski area (comparable to windham) according to the stories.

I hear there is still T-Bar and Cat parts all over the place.  My goal is to bring back some vintage ski stuff to decorate my place along with a few T-Bars to rig into a hanging chair.  Typically I would feel bad about taking stuff, but vandalls have been trashing the place (burnt down the lodge and lift houses) so I figured this stuff is better off being honored on my wall then in a bon-fire.

This is going to be my first serious hike.  Any suggestions would be welcome.

If I had a million dollars...I'd rebuild me a ski resort..... (already inquired to the county how much they want for the land...29 years of abuse has left it still very salvegable)


----------



## teachski (Feb 20, 2006)

For more information about the area, try this link.  http://www.nelsap.org/ny/innsbruckusa.html

There is some good stuff there, including pictures and a by-the-year time line.

It started in early to mid 60's and lasted until 1977.  It had 2 T-bars, 1 J-bar, 1 rope tow; 19 slopes and trails, longest 1 mile, , novice thru expert on a 500' drop. It also had snowmaking.  It looked like a nice little area.


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 20, 2006)

Thats where I got my information, thanks though


----------



## teachski (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok,I was not sure you knew about that site, so I thought I'd share.


----------



## snodin (Feb 27, 2006)

IMHO checking out and hiking the lost ski areas is really cool - did the deed at Timber Ridge, where I first skied as a kid in the mid seventy's - back side of Magic last fall - saw a moose - very cool -


----------



## gimme789 (Apr 18, 2006)

check out     http://www.nelsap.org/ny/innsbruckusa.html

I learned to ski at Innsbruck in the early 70s.  It was an awesome hill, with some nice classic narrow trails.  We used to tuck the wein which was my favorite.    Sun line was very narrow, and steep.  Bregenz was the main face, and super steep.  I can still remember the TBar lifting me up, spinning me around, and dragging me up the hill.  I can't tell you how much fun I had skiing there.  It was a great area, and would still make a great area today.  Lack of snow, and trouble paying the bills ultimately forced closure in the late 70s.   I may have to go have a hike there myself !


----------

